# Factory dealer warranty offer



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Hello all

Being at 33k miles, I’m now getting notices in the mail that my warranty will expire shortly. I have a 2018 diesel 6 speed hatchback, would anyone recommend getting this warranty?

I drive a lot and the car currently has a major hesitation issue when it isn’t fully warmed up. I don’t know what the price is yet, but I’m thinking it’s probably a good idea to have this car fully warranteed for a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

When you say "this warranty" you first need to find out what the Dealer is indeed trying to sell you? Until your 3 year/36,000 miles coverage expires you can walk into any GM Dealer & purchase the official Chevrolet Plan!






Chevrolet Protection Plan | Chevrolet Protection


<p>Discover benefits and coverage options available from Chevy Protection Plans to protect you from expensive repairs. Learn more at your local dealer.</p>




www.chevrolet.com


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Depends on what is covered, how much it costs and how long it is good for?
As with most things in life, a car warranty is a gamble. One that both sides hope to win.


----------



## htoler (Dec 8, 2019)

If you are having issues now 
Depending on what they are asking for the extended warranty it might be a good ideal if not too costly for it


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

I’m at just under 35k miles and I’ve had an intermittent misfire and hesitation that the dealer has known about since 20,000 miles but has been unable to fix.

They cannot fix it because the car won’t throw a check engine light. So they claim their hands are completely tied and it’s fine because there’s no check engine light...

So warranty it is. They’re going to hate me when I bring that thing back for a new DPF or something because of all of this intermittent misfiring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Shop around. 
There may be out of state dealers willing to sell you GMPP for a $50 markup instead of a 50% markup.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Shop around.
> There may be out of state dealers willing to sell you GMPP for a $50 markup instead of a 50% markup.


Does shopping out of state specifically yield different results than in state? I’m not opposed but I’m definitely new to warranties


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Carminooch said:


> Does shopping out of state specifically yield different results than in state? I’m not opposed but I’m definitely new to warranties
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These products are not a warranty, they are Service Contracts. Some States regulate these items as Insurance. I bought the Car & Warranty out of State, there are possible issues that could occur. Heck registering my Tri State CRUZE was a bitch! Your Insurance company might sell a product called "Mechanical Breakdown Insurance", another option


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Carminooch said:


> Does shopping out of state specifically yield different results than in state? I’m not opposed but I’m definitely new to warranties
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just that there are dealers who do a lot of business selling GMPP to people who might not be their local customers, and they do it by discounting heavily. 

I did a quick search and found these


----------

